# Να αρχίσουμε να τονίζουμε το «γιά»;



## nickel (Jun 20, 2008)

Όχι όλα τα «για» — σας προλαβαίνω.

Γρήγορη επανάληψη:
Οι μονοσύλλαβες δεν τονίζονται: για, γεια, ποιος, πια, πιο, γιος.
Στο _μια - μιά_ θα (ξανα)αφιερωθεί ένα νήμα, γιατί φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αόριστο και αριθμητικό.

Τονίζεται το διαζευκτικό «ή» και μερικοί επιμένουν να τονίζουν το «ώς» (=έως) όταν τα 'χουν καλά με τον επιμελητή (ή είναι οι ίδιοι επιμελητές).

Μονοσύλλαβη που μου αρέσει εμένα να τονίζω (όταν το θυμάμαι) είναι το «για» στις παρακάτω χρήσεις (όλα τα παραδείγματα κλεμμένα από το ΛΚΝ, οι τόνοι δικοί μου):



[*]με επιφωνηματική πρόταση δηλώνει ανάλογα με τον τόνο της φωνής:
α. προτροπή ή έντονο ενδιαφέρον: _Γιά πες μας τα νέα σου_, έλα πες μας τα νέα σου. _Γιά να δω τι κάνατε!_, ας δω τι κάνατε. _Γιά να δοκιμάσουμε άλλη μια φορά!_
β. δυσαρέσκεια, ειρωνεία, απειλή κτλ.: _Γιά έλα εδώ. Γιά πλησίασε_, εμπρός πλησίασε. _Γιά πρόσεχε λίγο. Γιά συμμαζέψου! Γιά μάζεψε τη γλώσσα σου._
[*]σύνδ. διαχ. : (προφ., οικ., λαϊκότρ.) ή: _Θα έρθεις τώρα γιά ύστερα; Θέλεις μήλο γιά αχλάδι; Εμπρός, στη μάχη! και γιά ζούμε γιά πεθαίνουμε_, ή θα ζήσουμε ή θα πεθάνουμε.

Βοηθάει έτσι, π.χ. να μην μπερδεύουμε την προτροπή «Γιά να δούμε!» με το σύνδεσμο «για να» στο «Για να δείτε!».
Συνήθως δεν μπερδευόμαστε, αλλά κοντοστεκόμαστε. Για να δείτε, σκεφτείτε πότε ακριβώς καταλάβατε τον τρόπο που έπρεπε να διαβάσετε το «για» σ' αυτή την πρόταση. Ας αρχίσουμε λοιπόν κι εμείς να του βάζουμε τόνο όταν πρέπει. Γιά να βλέπω...


----------



## danae (Jun 20, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν προ ολίγου που έγραψα "για να δούμε" εννοώντας "γιά να δούμε"!


----------



## sarant (Jun 20, 2008)

Σου λείπει επίσης το "πώς για", "ναι για" των θεσσαλονικιών ή των μυτιληνιών.

Είναι αλήθεια πως το "για να σε δω κάβουρα πως περπατάς στα κάρβουνα" μπορεί να προκαλέσει σύγχυση, οπότε μπορούμε να το τονίζουμε.


----------



## Earion (May 20, 2010)

Δείτε μια περίπτωση όπου η παρανάγνωση ενός *για *διαστρέβλωσε το νόημα.


----------



## Themis (May 20, 2010)

Ναι, να αρχίσουμε να το τονίζουμε. Αυτή την τσιγκουνιά στους τόνους, και γενικότερα το φονταμενταλιστικό ατονικό στα μονοσύλλαβα, ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα. Ο τόνος είναι σημάδι του γραπτού λόγου και πρέπει να τον εξυπηρετεί. Όταν πάμε να γράψουμε κάτι και η υπακοή στα κελεύσματα της σχολικής γραμματικής μάς εμποδίζει να το κάνουμε, ενώ ένας ταπεινός τόνος θα μας επέτρεπε να εκφράσουμε αυτό που θέλουμε, υπάρχει σίγουρα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα + εύκολη λύση = προσπαθούμε να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να εφαρμόζουμε τη λύση. Είναι στραβός ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζω;


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2010)

Υπάρχει η άποψη ότι στα «επίσημα» κείμενα (πάντως όχι όταν γράφεις σε φόρουμ), αν δεν θέλεις να σε στριμώξουν, πας με τη σχολική γραμματική. Πέρασαν πόσα χρόνια για να βγει καινούργια γραμματική και λες και το μόνο θέμα που είχε απασχολήσει τη γλωσσική κοινότητα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ήταν αν θα λέμε «το μαγνήτη» ή «τον μαγνήτη». Οπότε το μέγα ερώτημα είναι: πού κάνουμε το δικό μας και μέχρι πού;

Στην περίπτωση αυτού του _γιά_, προτιμάμε να του βάλουμε τόνο.


----------



## sarant (May 21, 2010)

Μερικά "για" θέλουν τον τόνο τους -π.χ. το "γιά να σου πω κυρά μου", αλλά διαφοροποίηση δεν μπορεί να γίνει. Θα μπορούσαμε άραγε να πούμε ότι όταν δεν είναι το κοινό "για" τότε το τονίζουμε;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Αυτό, όπως στις σημασίες που ξεχώρισα από το ΛΚΝ, τονίζεται, ενώ το «κοινό» δεν τονίζεται. Βέβαια, αυτός δεν είναι επαρκής λόγος. Στα ελληνικά δεν κοτσάρουμε οξεία όπου τονίζουμε (και κοτσάρουμε και μερικές εκεί που δεν τονίζουμε). Ωστόσο, πρέπει κάπως να ξεχωρίσουμε το «γιά να δούμε» από το «για να δούμε», και το «Θέλεις μήλο γιά αχλάδι;», που όταν το δω άτονο θα το σκέφτομαι μισή ώρα πριν το καταλάβω.

Θα πει κάποιος ότι δεν χρειάζεται ωστόσο να τονιστεί και το «Για στάσου» γιατί δεν είναι παρεξηγήσιμο, αλλά δεν θα κάνουμε τσιγκουνιές και μπερδεψούρες. Όπως έχουμε το _η/ή_ και είχαμε το _ως/ώς_, ας έχουμε και το _για/γιά_. Ελπίζω να μην το προφέρει κανείς [γι-ά], αφού άλλωστε και το _διά_ το προφέρουμε οι περισσότεροι [δja], δηλαδή σαν το _για_.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2010)

Μπονζούρ!

Εσείς πολύ καλά τα λέτε, αλλά εμείς που έχουμε από πάνω μας τη σκιά του *διορθωτή-συναδέλφου-μη ειδικού-και πολλάκις ψιλοανίδεου*, δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάνουμε τέτοιες υπερβάσεις στους υποτίτλους μας βάζοντας τόνο στο "για". Εδώ μας συμβαίνει το παράλογο, να γράφουμε:*Η μητέρα μου **μού είπε...*​Και να επεμβαίνει ο *διορθωτής-συνάδελφος-μη ειδικός-ψιλοανίδεος* και να το διορθώνει ως εξής:*Η μητέρα μου, μου είπε...*​επειδή, λέει, οι μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις δεν τονίζονται ΠΟΤΕ! Μπορεί ο ίδιος βέβαια με μεγάλη άνεση να τονίζει το "ποιος" και το "γεια", επειδή στην ουσία δεν έχει καταλάβει καν ποιες λέξεις θεωρούνται μονοσύλλαβες σύμφωνα με το μονοτονικό.

Ας είναι καλά η μεγάλη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού που αναθέτει τη διόρθωση σε κάθε πικραμένο που περνάει το (δι' αλληλογραφίας) τεστ, χωρίς να τον έχει ξεσκονίσει πρώτα κανείς, για να βεβαιωθεί ότι ξέρει έστω και τα βασικά της ρημάδας της γραμματικής. Τουλάχιστον μάς πληρώνει αδρά (σε σχέση με τις άλλες), οπότε ανεχόμαστε και το abuse στα χέρια των συναδέλφων.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2010)

Κανονικά είναι «η μητέρα μου μου είπε» (με άτονα αμφότερα τα «μου») διότι δεν δικαιολογείται ο τόνος στο δεύτερο «μου» από κάποιον γραμματικό κανόνα. Βέβαια, ο διορθωτής τού Word το λογίζει αυτό για λάθος, θεωρώντας ότι επαναλήφθηκε το δεύτερο «μου» από παραδρομή. Για να εξαλειφθεί η κυματιστή γραμμή στο δεύτερο «μου» άλλοι τού βάζουν τόνο κι άλλοι χωρίζουν τα δύο «μου» με κόμμα — ενώ το σωστό είναι να πούμε στο Word να αγνοήσει αυτό το "λάθος", επειδή λάθος δεν είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (May 21, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αφού μπορούμε να βάζουμε τόνο σ' αυτή την περίπτωση,
Ο πατέρας τού είπε...​για να το διακρίνουμε από το,
Ο πατέρας του είπε...​μια χαρά μπορούμε να βάλουμε τόνο στο δεύτερο "μου" για να το διακρίνουμε από το πρώτο, και να μην κάνουμε τον αναγνώστη να κοντοσταθεί:
Ο πατέρας μου μού είπε.​


----------



## wings (May 21, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για να εξαλειφθεί η κυματιστή γραμμή στο δεύτερο «μου» άλλοι τού βάζουν τόνο κι άλλοι χωρίζουν τα δύο «μου» με κόμμα — ενώ το σωστό είναι να πούμε στο Word να αγνοήσει αυτό το "λάθος", επειδή λάθος δεν είναι.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Zazula.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2010)

Βιαστικοχαιρετώ την εκλεκτή ομήγυρη και, εν γνώσει τού ότι βρισκόμαστε σε λάθος νήμα για τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση (η οποία φαίνεται ότι επιβάλλεται να γίνει από μια φορά σε κάθε φόρουμ), θέλω κι εγώ να συμφωνήσω ότι η επίσημη γραμματική δεν θεωρεί απαραίτητη την οξεία στη δεύτερη αντωνυμία*. Ωστόσο, η αισθητική του θέματος, η επιθυμία να αλλάξεις κάτι για να δείξεις στον αναγνώστη ότι δεν είναι λάθος το ντουέτο, φταίει που το χέρι ξεφεύγει, άθελά του ή και ηθελημένα (το δικό μου, ανεπισήμως, ηθελημένα).

Έτσι το ΛΝΕΓ έχει στο λήμμα _φόρα_: _ήθελα να γίνω ραλίστας, αλλά οι γονείς μου μου 'κοψαν τη φόρα!_, αλλά στο λήμμα _γέρος_ τούς φεύγει μια οξεία: _ο γέρος μου μού άφησε κληρονομιά αυτό το σπίτι_. Ακόμα πιο πολλά ξεφεύγουν στο «του του»: (λ. _προβάδισμα_) _η εξαιρετική παιδεία και η προϋπηρεσία του τού δίνουν άνετα το προβάδισμα έναντι των συνυποψήφιων_· (λ. _ρίζα_) _ο πατέρας του τού άφησε εκατό ρίζες ελιές στο χωριό_· (λ. _συνοδός_) _ο συνοδός του τού άνοιξε την πόρτα_· (λ. _τραύμα_) _ο χωρισμός των γονιών του τού προκάλεσε ψυχικό τραύμα_· (λ. _ψέλνω_) _όταν γύρισε τα ξημερώματα στο σπίτι του, ο πατέρας του τού έψαλε τον αναβαλλόμενο_· (λ. _ψυχικός_) _η απάνθρωπη συμπεριφορά των δικών του τού δημιούργησε πολλά ψυχικά τραύματα στην παιδική του ηλικία_· (λ. _τριβέλι_) _η επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση τού γυιου του τού είχε γίνει τριβέλι στο κεφάλι_.

Αλλά τι να πεις όταν το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει _γυιου_ και τονίζει και το άρθρο _του_! Πράγμα που κάνει και ο Ζαζ, νομίζω, κατά παράβαση των κανόνων της επίσημης γραμματικής.

..........................................................................................................................
*Ή μήπως όχι; Δύο «του τού» συνέλαβα στη _Γραμματική Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας_ (και κανένα «του του»): «Ο πατέρας του τού είπε κοφτά...» (σελ. 26) και «Ο πατέρας του τού έδωσε πολλά» (σελ. 116). Αλλά τι ζητάω κι εγώ από μια γραμματική που ξεχνάει το άρθρο στον τίτλο της;


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά τι να πεις όταν το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει _γυιου_ και τονίζει και το άρθρο _του_! Πράγμα που κάνει και ο Ζαζ, νομίζω, κατά παράβαση των κανόνων της επίσημης γραμματικής.


Δεν τονίζω όλα τα άρθρα (_του_ κλπ) όπως κάνει το ΛΝΕΓ· απλώς ο κανόνας είναι υποκειμενικός και ομολογουμένως βάζω τόνο σε περισσότερες περιπτώσεις απ' ό,τι κάποιοι άλλοι. Αλλά, είπαμε: ο επίσημος κανόνας εμπεριέχει υποκειμενικότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2011)

Χρησιμότατη για το θέμα μας και η κριτική τού Ε. Πετρούνια, ομότ. καθ. Γλωσσολογίας στο ΑΠΘ: Κριτική του «μονοτονικού» ορθογραφικού συστήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2014)

Έχω μπροστά μου ένα «Για μισό λεπτό» όπου το _για _δεν δηλώνει πως λ.χ. έχει σταθεί (σε σημείο όπου δυνητικά ενοχλεί) με το αυτοκίνητο «για μισό λεπτό μόνο, κύριε!», αλλά ότι θέλει να ανακόψει τη ροή ενός συλλογισμού. Η εναλλακτική προς τον τονισμό, ώστε να μείνει άτονο το _για _όπως είναι προς το παρόν στη σχολική γραμματική, θα ήταν μήπως να μπει κόμμα μετά («Για, μισό λεπτό.»); Παρότι δεν είναι 100% δικαιολογημένο εδώ το κόμμα, υπάρχουν δύο θετικά: Αίρει την αμφισημία και δεν απαγορεύεται από κάποιον κανόνα. Τι λέτε;


----------



## Earion (Feb 1, 2014)

Όχι, Ζάζουλα. Είμαι υπέρ του τόνου. Και επίσης (δεν ξέρω αν το έχω καταστήσει σαφές τόσα χρόνια εδώ) είμαι αλλεργικός με τα παραπανίσια κόμματα (της γραφής, να εξηγούμαι).


----------



## sarant (Feb 1, 2014)

Σε κάτι ημερολόγια που επιμελούμαι τώρα, προς έκδοση, το "για" αυτό αποφάσισα να το τονίζω είτε υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο σύγχυσης είτε όχι, όπως επίσης πρέπει να τονιστεί και το για όταν σημαίνει ή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2014)

Νομίζω, πάντως, ότι στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση που θέλει ο Ζάζουλας ούτε ο (απαραίτητος, μάλλον) τονισμός αρκεί και δεν ξέρω και τι θα αρκούσε. Πάλι χρειάζονται συμφραζόμενα. Αλλιώς, το διαζευκτικό «γιά μισό λεπτό, κύριε, γιά ολόκληρο, το ίδιο είναι» επίσης με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα σημανθεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2014)

Τόνος και έντονη γραφή; *"Γιά* μισό λεπτό!"


----------



## bernardina (Feb 1, 2014)

Ναι στον τόνο, όχι στο ξεκούδουνο κόμμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2014)

Τόνος σε όλα τα _για_ που δημιουργούν διαφορετικό μέτρο στην πρόταση. Άλλο είναι το yamisó leptó και άλλο το yá misó leptó. Όχι όμως κόμμα: θα είναι σαν να πηγαίνουμε προς το άλλο άκρο: το «γιά, μισό λεπτό» δεν θα διαφέρει πολύ από το «Γεια. Μισό λεπτό».


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ναι στον τόνο, όχι στο ξεκούδουνο κόμμα.


+1 (μου άρεσε το 'ξεκούδουνο'!)


----------

